# ssl_error_rx_record_too_long



## stefanw (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben 2 ISPConfig Server die wir mit einem echten Zertifikat ausgestattet haben. Nun bekommen einige Kunden den o. g. Fehler wenn Sie per https auf die ISPConfig Oberfläche zugreifen wollen. Laut dem Verkäufer PSW haben wir alles richtig eingerichtet. Beim googeln habe ich nichts rechtes gefunden. Habt Ihr einen Tipp?

Danke

SW


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2011)

Der Fehler tritt im apache auf wenn das Zertifikat nicht geladen werden kann oder aber es nicht existiert oder richtig konfiguriert ist.

Wie genau hast Du denn den CSR für das Zertifikat erstelt und wie hast Du es dann installiert?


----------



## stefanw (1. Juli 2011)

... und warum passiert das nur bei 2 Kunden und bei allen anderen geht es? Wenn ich das Zertifikat mit openssl s_client -connect <servername> von einem anderen Rechner aus überprüfe ist alles ok.


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2011)

Und dies ebeiden Kunden benutzen auch wirklich die gleiche URL wie Du beim testen? Der Fehler tritt glaube ich auch auf, wenn sie das "s" in https vergessen.


----------

